# Ok  verdict   is in MRI results



## lightwt44 (Apr 1, 2014)

Findings : there is a focal full thickness supraspinatus tendon tear tendinopathy of the infraspinatus tendon is present. The tendon of the long bicep muscle is also intact ams well position with in the bicipital groove of humerus . The acromioclavicular joint demonstrates degenerative changes no acromiale or subacromial spurs is seen. There is a slap tear of the glenoid labrum there is no joint infusion. That exactly what my MRI says is that bad?


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 1, 2014)

English please LOL 

What did the Dr. say to you?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 1, 2014)

lightwt44 said:


> Findings : there is a focal full thickness supraspinatus tendon tear tendinopathy of the infraspinatus tendon is present. The tendon of the long bicep muscle is also intact ams well position with in the bicipital groove of humerus . The acromioclavicular joint demonstrates degenerative changes no acromiale or subacromial spurs is seen. There is a slap tear of the glenoid labrum there is no joint infusion. That exactly what my MRI says is that bad?



You have a tendon tear of the suprasinatus and inflammation of the infraspinatus. 







You will need to find out how severe of a tear and if surgery is required to repair it or if it will repair on its own with physical therapy. You should stop all upper body training and immobilize the affected arm.


----------



## lightwt44 (Apr 1, 2014)

I have not seen him they just called for me to go in on Thursday i picked up my MRI to see it. Thats what it said on findings the impression part says:  slap tear of the acetabular to labrum. 2: focal full thickness supraspinatus tendon tear 3: infraspinatus tendinopathy i have to look all this up dont know what it means


----------



## JAXNY (Apr 1, 2014)

It can be. Tendons can be hard to repair and they take a good amount of time to heal depending on the severity of the injury. Your tendon connects your muscle to the bone, so you need to give it the time it needs to fully heal. Going back to training prematurely When the tendon has not fully stregnthend can result in a 're injury.  It's a good thing that you got the MRI. now you know where you stand. 
This is the problem with cortisone shots. They mask the pain and people think they are healed and they go back to lifting and usually making the tear worse and resulting in surgery. 
What did your doctor say as far as how bad the tear is and recovery time?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 1, 2014)

lightwt44 said:


> I have not seen him they just called for me to go in on Thursday i picked up my MRI to see it. Thats what it said on findings the impression part says:  slap tear of the acetabular to labrum. 2: focal full thickness supraspinatus tendon tear 3: infraspinatus tendinopathy i have to look all this up dont know what it means



This is why I said you need to follow up with the doc to find out if it requires surgery. A tear can repair itself sometimes. A full detachment, not always.


----------



## lightwt44 (Apr 1, 2014)

I have not seen him yet till Thursday i went and got a copy of the results today


----------



## Ocean Rhino (Apr 1, 2014)

New to board/thread etc, did you have trauma or just overuse pain?


----------



## lightwt44 (Apr 1, 2014)

Doing pull ups over use


----------



## lightwt44 (Apr 1, 2014)

Well got to see dr today upset i wont make my first show need surgery full thickness suprasinatus tendon tear  and a slap tear of the glenoid labrum need to get it fixed two maybe three months out u think i can still work out legs cardio so i don't loss what i build help


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 1, 2014)

lightwt44 said:


> Well got to see dr today upset i wont make my first show need surgery full thickness suprasinatus tendon tear  and a slap tear of the glenoid labrum need to get it fixed two maybe three months out u think i can still work out legs cardio so i don't loss what i build help



sorry to hear you need surgery  As far as doing legs, I guess it's something you could ask the dr. to be sure.


----------



## lightwt44 (Apr 1, 2014)

I just don't want to gain body fat for the two month or three ill be out. In the past two months i gained 6 pound of muscle  i got my measurement done  today what to do man


----------



## lightwt44 (Apr 1, 2014)

My shoulder bothers me but I'm not in dyeing  pain i worked out today biceps and triceps did good no prob


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 2, 2014)

well, guess it's pretty much up to you and what you think you can handle


----------

